# Coleman Extreme vs. Marine



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Why would I pay more than three times the amount for the marine model? It will be in an environment where the temps may shift 10 degrees at most. I can get the Extreme 150 qt for $69. The Marine 150 qt is $215 at Walmart.

Thanks

Extreme
Marine


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few Extreme's and they work great........and that price is great !!!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I think the marine has better hinges & straps (color is obvious). Cigars wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Having both and using them as coolers to hold beer on boating trips, there is a difference. The marine holds up better to the abuse of being used as a beer cooler on a boat. The hinges and handles cane be easily replaced. The marine model is a bit heavier and the hardware fasteners are stainless. I do think the insulation on the marine model may be better or at least the cooler is more efficient. Ice seemed to last noticeably longer.

As a coolerdor hiding out in a closet or corner somewhere inside, flip a coin or save some coin. As a cooler used outside in harsh sun to keep things cold, spend the coin to get the marine model.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Another possible difference is the quality of the lid seals.
Best wishes :beerchug:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

fiddlegrin said:


> Another possible difference is the quality of the lid seals.
> Best wishes :beerchug:


You may be right! I will check tomorrow to see if there is any noticeable difference between them. May be better to check them at the store before purchase, though. My marine cooler is a couple years older than the extreme so it has been abused a lot more. Even had to replace the hinges after a particularly nasty week long fishing/camping trip involving some stormy and bumpy seas.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Just yesterday I saw the 5 day extreme 150 qt at the local walmart. Only had time to peek inside, but I saw it had the SLOTS like the marine did. When I've got a bit more time to go back, I'll take a tape along and measure it all up to see if it's the same internally as the marine one was for shelves etc. I didn't even know they made this one in the 150qt LOL


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have the 150qt extreme and it works great as a coolerador. Keeps temps below ambient and holds RH rock solid. Get the extreme and save the rest for sticks or drawers/shelves.


----------



## W8 a minute (Jan 21, 2014)

Wineador said:


> Just yesterday I saw the 5 day extreme 150 qt at the local walmart. Only had time to peek inside, but I saw it had the SLOTS like the marine did. When I've got a bit more time to go back, I'll take a tape along and measure it all up to see if it's the same internally as the marine one was for shelves etc. I didn't even know they made this one in the 150qt LOL


Did you measure this yet? I didn't see it listed on your site. I think I'm done with leaky wood boxes and I'm looking to go with a coolidor.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

W8 a minute said:


> Did you measure this yet? I didn't see it listed on your site. I think I'm done with leaky wood boxes and I'm looking to go with a coolidor.


I got the $69 cooler and shelves from Forrest. Everything fits great!


----------



## W8 a minute (Jan 21, 2014)

ColdSmoker said:


> I got the $69 cooler and shelves from Forrest. Everything fits great!


Thanks for the reply. I'm going to start moving in that direction then.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

W8 a minute said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm going to start moving in that direction then.


Can't go wrong with Forrest' shelves, great stuff.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> I got the $69 cooler and shelves from Forrest. Everything fits great!


I know this is an old post, but I need some help with ordering shelves for a Coleman Xtreme 150 qt I just bought. Did you give Forrest the interior dimensions of the xtreme, or did you just order shelves for a Coleman Marine 150 qt cooler and they happened to fit? If you could let me know how you went about ordering them @ColdSmoker I'd be forever grateful. I want to order them as soon as possible due to the long wait time. Thanks!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have used wood and wire shelves and prefer wire.
The air circulates better........


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> I have used wood and wire shelves and prefer wire.
> The air circulates better........


Did you just cut the wire shelves to fit? What did you use to cut the wire shelves, bolt cutters?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

rtrimbath said:


> Did you just cut the wire shelves to fit? What did you use to cut the wire shelves, bolt cutters?


Yup
Wire shelves with bolt cutters


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> I know this is an old post, but I need some help with ordering shelves for a Coleman Xtreme 150 qt I just bought. Did you give Forrest the interior dimensions of the xtreme, or did you just order shelves for a Coleman Marine 150 qt cooler and they happened to fit? If you could let me know how you went about ordering them @ColdSmoker I'd be forever grateful. I want to order them as soon as possible due to the long wait time. Thanks!


you just tell him if you have the green one or the white one


----------

